# 2010 Word - Resize picture macro



## statics (Jul 20, 2012)

Hello all, 

I have used this website in the past for numerous tips and tricks with excel VBA.

I am having a few issues with 2010 word, and have never written a macro in word 2010 before so I am having some difficulties. 

Anyway, I am looking for a way to essentially program a button to automatically re-size a picture. I import a lot of pictures into a word template, crop them, re-size them by dragging the corner to keep the aspect ratio locked. I am looking for a way to speed up this process as it is time consuming and tedious. 

I have tried numerous code snippits but either none of them have worked in word 2010, or I am doing something wrong setting up the macro. 

Any advise or assistance will be greatly appreciated. 

Thank you,


----------



## Macropod (Jul 20, 2012)

A macro is unlikely to make this any faster than it can be done manually, especially if the pictures have different final sizes.

If the pictures need to be constrained to a consistent maximum width and/or height, the quickest way of achieving that end is to create a table with fixed-size cells of that size. Word will automatically fit any picture you insert into the cell to the cell's size, maintaining the original aspect ratio. Even if you then want to put the pictures somewhere else in the document, it becomes a simple matter of moving them from the cell to the new location - no resizing will occur.


----------

